# Question About Lapsed Certification



## ainsof (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey all, I received my NREMT Basic certification back in 2015 and it expired 03/2018. I would like to get back into EMS and I'm trying to figure out the best way to re-certify.  I would like some clarification on the process. Is it as simple as completing a refresher course and then passing the psychomotor and cognitive exams? I live in Nevada and I am having a hard time finding a refresher that fits into my current schedule. Does anyone have any insight on online options or experience with programs local to Las Vegas?


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 4, 2019)

let me help you out: https://www.nremt.org/rwd/public/document/policy-certification  and click on EMT.

if you have any questions about your particular state, I would suggest contacting your particular state agency that regulates EMS


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 4, 2019)

As DrParasite states, the NREMT has an actual procedure about how to recertify your NREMT cert. As to Nevada recertification, you should contact whomever regulates/certifies you to work in Nevada and find out from them what they require. I haven't been NREMT-P certified for well over 10 years, but I'm still licensed in California as I've followed what California requires for Paramedic license renewal. The NREMT also has a process for people like me who are still licensed in their state but let their NREMT cert lapse. The requirements for my State license and NREMT-P certification are different. At this point in time, I really don't care to pursue NREMT certification as I don't "need" it, so I simply do what California wants me to do to maintain my License. 

Bottom line is that you should look at what your State requires, what the NREMT itself requires, and go from there. If the State only "wants" the NREMT cert renewed for you to work there, then just follow the NREMT renewal procedure for a lapsed certification (pay attention to dates relative to when you lapsed) and go from there.


----------



## ReaperRacer (Jun 5, 2019)

I just went through this process.  My NREMT lapsed in 2005 and my Oregon license in 2009.  I took a 30 hour refresher course and during that course I got signed off on my skills.  I took the NREMT cognitive exam and passed (no separate psychomotor exam).  The NREMT re-certified me.  

Once that was done I reapplied to Oregon as an initial applicant and they just approved and reissued my state license as of yesterday.  I live in WA now so I just filed my reciprocity application with them also yesterday and now going through their process. 

I've been doing some ride-along shifts with a small agency and have a job lined up once WA issues my license.  So far this process of returning to EMS has been easier than I thought it was going to be. Hopefully I am not speaking too soon before WA approves my application. I've been known to do that and have it bite me in the ***.  haha.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 5, 2019)

Jaysen said:


> I just went through this process.  My NREMT lapsed in 2005 and my Oregon license in 2009.  I took a 30 hour refresher course and during that course I got signed off on my skills.  I took the NREMT cognitive exam and passed (no separate psychomotor exam).  The NREMT re-certified me.


Interesting... and a little disturbing to be totally honest.... so if you have your NREMT in the 80s and let it lapse, all you need to do is pass the written exam, the practical exam, sit through a 30 hour refresher (which is often more of a joke than anything else IMO), and have a CPR card, and they give you a new card, which many states would accept... without having any of the updated training that is included in a new class?

I took my original EMT class in the 90s, when the course was 120 hours, and i think 16 of those were hospital clinical hours.  Never did national registry, because, quite honestly, didn't know what it was.  got my NREMT in 2014.  had been working in EMS FT for the past 8 year, and off and on ambulances for almost 15 year total.  Had to take a refresher (which was a joke and a huge waste of my time), and completed the test in less than 45 minutes.  Now that i'm teaching EMT classes, it's 240 hours in length, and the textbook is double in thickness.   If i hadn't been working FT in EMS (and attending my con ed courses), I am not sure I would have passed the written NREMT exam.  So new stuff has been added, stuff that you won't know about if you haven't been a provided for almost a decade since your certification lapsed... 

Regardless, good luck on the soon to be Wa job, and @ainsof , as long as you follow the rules that were explained to you to recert, you should be fine.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 5, 2019)

I always thought that if you were more than one recert cycle expired you had to redo the initial class.


----------



## ainsof (Jun 5, 2019)

Thank you guys for the help. I've reached out to a few people and Nevada only requires valid NREMT and current CPR/AED. I am working on finding a local refresher that fits into my current schedule, but that is proving to be more difficult than I thought. I think I will be fine on the cognitive, I've been studying and all the information is coming back to me quickly. I'm more concerned with skills for the psychomotor exams, I tend to learn by doing things and I haven't touched anything EMS related in three years. Really hoping the refresher and self-study at home is enough.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 6, 2019)

Distance CME has a live online refresher.  I would check them out.  I have used them for my NREMT recert before so they are good for the NREMT.


----------



## ainsof (Jun 7, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> Distance CME has a live online refresher.  I would check them out.  I have used them for my NREMT recert before so they are good for the NREMT.


This might be my best option. Thank you. Just concerned about getting enough hands on practice for the psychomotor testing.


----------

